# Things/people/places today fucked me off...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

1.Penny Smith on GMTV.
2.Running out of hot water in the shower.
3.Getting busted in the 2+ lane Â£30 fine.
4.Getting cut up by some wanker in a Pick Up Transit.
5.The wanker in the 180 TTC who insisted on riding my ass all the way down the M32.
6.Usual parking space gone, had to park round the corner after driving round the block 4 times.
7.Getting wet going to the boot to get my umbrella.
8.People not logging out of the group phone system so my phone is ringing when i get into the office.
9.AOL
10.BT
11.Our IT Dept
12.Client No' 534624
13.AOL again
14.Welsh people
15.AOL again
16.The tasty Irish girl in the office next door not wearing her knee high's like she did yesterday.
17.AOL again
18.Client No' 534624 again
19.Being late for lunch due to number 18.
20.Sainsburys not having my favourite sub roll
21.Leaving my umbrella in the office when it starts to rain
22.Mac Office Crashing, making the Quark document i was working on useless due to system crash.
23.AOL again
24.Running out of milk, so no tea
25.AOL again
26.Client number 324746
27.Our data service provider link going down from the LSE, leaving no prices to our website.
28.AOL again
29.Internet Explorer 6.
30.Traffic going home
31.NEARLY getting busted in the 2+ lane again going home.
32.Roof down and it starts to rain just as the traffic slows.
33.Running out of washer water.
34.Getting home to find 2 credit card bills

Fucking shite day all round!!!!! Â


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

And it aint over yet!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Penny Smith on GMTV!!!

I was gonna start a thread on her today but you've made the point.

SHE IS NOT FUNNY


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Great day Kev!
14. What's wrong with Welsh people?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> 22.Mac Office Crashing, making the Quark document i was working on useless due to system crash.


[tongue in cheek]
I thought it was only Microsoft products that did this!
[/tongue in cheek]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Penny Smith on GMTV!!!
> 
> I was gonna start a thread on her today but you've made the point.
> 
> SHE IS NOT FUNNY


She is so fucking annoying, give me sexy Kate Garroway any morning!!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Great day Kev!
> 14. Â What's wrong with Welsh people?


 :-X [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> [tongue in cheek]
> I thought it was only Microsoft products that did this!
> [/tongue in cheek]


[eat humble pie]
It was Microsoft Office for Mac!!!! 
[/eat humble pie]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Annoying is not the word

Pitiful, that she thinks she is funny.

Shadow of her ass weighs 20Kg too 
Mine does too before anyone thinks I'm rude!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes I had a similar shitty day as well Â 

1/ Having to go back to work after 8 days off, always difficult that Â 

2/ Driving in this morning, combination of drizzle and road salt = s**t all over the windscreen, and, yes, washer fluid has run out Â 

3/ Lost my work pass so loads of hassle getting thru security and arrived late. [smiley=stop.gif]

4/ Burnt toast and crap sausages at breakfast Â [smiley=toilet.gif]

5/ No e-mail and fault log due to company LAN problems. Oh well can't do any work then Â : Except go on the internet Â  Â [smiley=computer.gif]

6/ Loads of hassle trying to work out what has/hasn't been done due to fault log down. Managers want everything logged on WP docs - yeah, F off! Â [smiley=toff.gif]

7/ General hassle from inhouse customers

8/ Having to sit through a really boring meeting, almost fell asleep....... [smiley=zzz.gif]

9/ Forgot swimming trunks so no swimming at lunch time Â 

10/ Absolutely pox trip home, every man and his dog seems to be leaving London, had to go a different way home due to avoid holdups. [smiley=bomb.gif]

11/ Half asleep drivers who would have trouble putting one foot infront of the other, let alone driving a car. How long does it take to notice that the lights have gone GREEN. Yeah, just sit there and don't move until they are changing back to red, then off you go holding up everyone behind you. [smiley=stupid.gif]

12/ Toss pot neighbours have parked their car right infront of our house again... Â [smiley=stupid.gif]

13/ Oh well home now, wife is beaming, dinner smells lovely, fools and horses is on the TV Â [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

14/ I think Penny Smith is lovely, she has nutty sense of humour [smiley=clown.gif]

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Kev
Sorry to hear about your bad day mate,although number 16 does sound kinda interesting  
Did somebody mention knee boots mmmmmmmmm yummy ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> 1.Penny Smith on GMTV.
> 2.Running out of hot water in the shower.
> 3.Getting busted in the 2+ lane Â£30 fine.
> 4.Getting cut up by some wanker in a Pick Up Transit.
> ...


That confirms it - what a complete waste of space you are - if all you can do is complain about some trivial matters that you think constitutes your worth while day then sheeeeeeeeeeeez...............I give up.

Wot a nonce..................


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> That confirms it - what a complete waste of space you are - if all you can do is complain about some trivial matters that you think constitutes your worth while day then sheeeeeeeeeeeez...............I give up.
> 
> Wot a nonce.................. Â
> 
> ...


'nonce'

LMFAO, how 80's are you!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

very 80s.........

Bring back Mel & Kim

Though for you to spot that you must be as 80s as I am


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Bring back Mel & Kim


Might be a bit difficult now :'(


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> That confirms it - what a complete waste of space you are - if all you can do is complain about some trivial matters that you think constitutes your worth while day then sheeeeeeeeeeeez...............I give up.


CUH! People who moan about people moaning about having a bad day.......

What about MY bad day then, doesn't that count :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

only a bad day.............I've had a shit week......................


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What about the last two years of ....H E L L


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I had a great day! Erm, I'll get my coat.... :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Bad day still at work and will be for 26 hours. :-[
Still at least I won't see Penny Smith tomorrow.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

DXN,

There should be something to cheer you up a little in your post bag this morning 



> [eat humble pie]
> It was Microsoft Office for Mac!!!!
> [/eat humble pie]


Oh Good. At least there are some things you can stil reply on!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> DXN,
> 
> There should be something to cheer you up a little in your post bag this morning


Still at work. Look forward to the post man then when I go home.
I wonder what it could be? 

Thanks in advance scoTTy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Scotty...can I have a Valentine's present too please? ;D

DXN...you lucky sod!!  ;D :-*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Oi fuck face stop fucking whinging you young piece of shite - time you came over to ours and had some of those funny rollies.....thinking of getting the troops together in Â late March. Portmerion posse stand by your beds and get ready for the next video!!

PJ still has the TTR and is looking for the next police video action 3 video....

get in touch you whipasnapperr......this is PJ by the way not Mart! I have no IP now remember!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Oi fuck face stop fucking whinging you young piece of shite - time you came over to ours and had some of those funny rollies.....thinking of getting the troops together in Â late March. Portmerion posse stand by your beds and get ready for the next video!!
> 
> PJ still has the TTR and is looking for the next police video action 3 video....
> 
> get in touch you whipasnapperr......this is PJ by the way not Mart! I have no IP now remember!


Mistress!!! You're back!!!!!  :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paula is alive and kicking!! Nice to hear from you again!! Come back then...don't hide behind Marty!! ;D And I will kick anyone that upsets you again!! I will be your Guardian Angel in this forum!! ;D :-*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I will be your Guardian Angel in this forum!! Â ;D :-*


vlastan.......a guardian angel  yeah right


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Try me!! ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> DXN,
> 
> There should be something to cheer you up a little in your post bag this morning


Thanks scoTTy ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dxn/badge.jpg


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andy its upside down ! :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Now we know how you spent your day today!! ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Thanks scoTTy Â ;D
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/dxn/badge.jpg


Actually I couldn't believe it as the job only took 10 minutes max. The font plastic grill pops off easily and even my arm fitted easily up to the badge.

I deliberatley put it under the quattro badge as its the same on my rear. I just prefer it that way.

Looks great IMHO

Anyone not sure about mounting it...Do it its a since.

DXN


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looking good!


----------

